# few strange questions, plz reply?



## strength (Dec 30, 2009)

A virgin girl, never been with guys, not much aware of pornography and all, got married. husband was more interested in oral and anal. but he avoid warm hugs, kisses, normal intercourse, verbal communication etc. girl was expecting all that. Girl denied for oral and anal, it was strange and weird for her. she asked her husband to give some time and good communicatiion to make her comfortable with it. husband got irritated and replied its very normal, everybody do this. but girl was scared with idea. although she loved him a lot, very much interested in normal sex life. physical relation zeroed in between them after few encounters. within few month he says he dont like her anymore. soon (2 months)girl came to know that guy is involved with some one else. 

they got saperated, girl talked about it with her other girl friends. other friends said in starting it looks weired and bad later on it depends on couples comfort level.

why these simple things a husband could not disscuss with her wife?

1. is it right for guys to get involve with another women just because wife is not prepared or taking time.

2. guys dont like normal sex, hugs and kisses?

3. are anal and oral very normal? is it compulsion ?

4. why a guy expect a pros behavior in a normal girl?

5. first few sexual performances are so important?

6. is it too bad for a girl of not being experienced of such things?

7. in todays world, a innocent girl's marrige is hell?

8 why boys can not talk? why he could not make her understand?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

1. is it right for guys to get involve with another women just because wife is not prepared or taking time.
No, if they're a couple and they truly love one another they'll try to work it out.

2. guys dont like normal sex, hugs and kisses?
Guys like any sex but the partner has to be liking it also. Can't just lay there and close your eyes and not move at all. Dead fish syndrome = bad.

3. are anal and oral very normal? is it compulsion ?
anal & oral are preferences and some women just don't like them and it does take time for a woman to get adjusted to it if they have never done either of them.

4. why a guy expect a pros behavior in a normal girl?
Don't expect it but can wish for it. But over time we hope it'll get better and not just have a dead fish for a wife in bed. Be open to try new things eventually.

5. first few sexual performances are so important?
If you're a virgin, I don't expect much at all since you have no idea what you're doing. If you've had multiple partners and are horrible in bed then it's probably best she and I move on and not be together.

6. is it too bad for a girl of not being experienced of such things?
No, it's like everything, you get better as you do it more. Well hopefully you get better, some people just never learn.

7. in todays world, a innocent girl's marrige is hell?
No, I know of people who were virgins getting married and they're still happily married to this day.

8 why boys can not talk? why he could not make her understand?
That is the all important question. If I had the answer to this people would probably think I was a god or something. communication, communication, communication. Sometimes what you hear and how to interpret what you heard are 2 different things. That is why communication is so important, to make sure the 2 of you understand each other.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

1. is it right for guys to get involve with another women just because wife is not prepared or taking time.

Cheating is never the answer.

2. guys dont like normal sex, hugs and kisses?

Define "normal". Normal is very individual. It may be "vanilla" missionary position sex for one couple, something more erotic for others. I, for one, live higs and kisses.

3. are anal and oral very normal? is it compulsion ?

Again, it may be normal for one couple, something other couples never experience. I think oral sex is far more common than anal sex. 

4. why a guy expect a pros behavior in a normal girl?

Again, what is "pros behavior"? Certainly oral sex is performed by "normal" girls. Anal sex, too.

5. first few sexual performances are so important?

Absolutely not. First few sexual encounters with a partner are probably the worst they will have. It takes time to learn and understand your partner's body so that the sexual experience will be the best for both of you.

6. is it too bad for a girl of not being experienced of such things?

I don't think so. Probably not good if she is too experienced.

7. in todays world, a innocent girl's marrige is hell?

Only if you let it be hell. You two need to communicate and understand each other's limits.

8 why boys can not talk? why he could not make her understand?

That's two different questions. If he can't talk, there's no way she will understand. But if he does talk but she doesn't listen, that doesn't work either.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> 1. is it right for guys to get involve with another women just because wife is not prepared or taking time.


No.



> 2. guys dont like normal sex, hugs and kisses?


I think most guys like variety - making love, casual sex, lustful sex, etc.



> 3. are anal and oral very normal? is it compulsion ?


Well, it depends on who you ask. What you read above is probably a "psychological opinion." Ask the Catholic Church's view on anal sex and they'll say it's sodomy, that the anus is an exit, not an entrance, it's unnatural, and therefore, no, not normal and therefore sinful behavior.

(I take an intellectual interest in this stuff; I don't necessarily subscribe to it - my usual disclaimer).

So, do you see it depends on who you ask?

A psychologist: A normal variant
A Catholic Priest: It violates natural law (you don't see animals engaging in anal sex)

BTW. . .oral, from what I have read, is endorsed by the Catholic Church, but not releasing the male seed outside the female's womb. Spilling the seed is prohibited. 

So. . .

Blowjobs: No
Cunnilingus: Yes

So. . .the ladies make out -

(and women thought Catholicism was male centered)



Seriously tho, that's only my understanding. . .you need to ask a Catholic apologist or a Priest to verify this and of course, the dozens of other Christian religions views on sex and marriage.



> 4. why a guy expect a pros behavior in a normal girl?


I don't know. . .the question seems leading honestly.



> 5. first few sexual performances are so important?


Well. . .no. You should be getting accustomed to each other.



> 6. is it too bad for a girl of not being experienced of such things?
> 
> 7. in todays world, a innocent girl's marrige is hell?
> 
> 8 why boys can not talk? why he could not make her understand?


Honestly, all of these questions seem leading, like you want us to admonish this guy for what he did and we only have one side of the story. 

But yeah, based on this information provided, this guy sounds like a dote, if that's what you are looking for.


----------

